# Greetings from yet another Swede!



## synthic (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi people!

My name is Robert and I make my living as a full time composer and sound creator in Gothenburg, Sweden. Didn't know this amazing forum existed until about a week ago. It really seems like the place to be! 
I make all sorts of music (you know... whatever the clients demand), but I'd definitely say my greatest passion is orchestral and cinematic stuff.

Well... I don't know what else to say.  Here's a couple of samples of my work for starters:

https://soundcloud.com/ad-union/the-name-of-the-game

https://soundcloud.com/ad-union/samplec ... ser-robert

Cheers!


----------



## Resoded (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi Robert, welcome to the forum.


----------



## synthic (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks! / Tack!


----------



## Walid F. (Jan 6, 2014)

Nämen tjenare och välkommen! Ännu en göteborgare här. :D 

Sweden is taking over this forum. Be prepared!

Nice music too, Robert!


----------



## synthic (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeay! Kul med fler Göteborgare! Thanks! 
You've got some reeeeeally awesome stuff on your site too, I can hear!


----------



## CharlesB (Jan 6, 2014)

Walid F. @ Mon 06 Jan said:


> Sweden is taking over this forum. Be prepared!


Indeed! :lol: 

Hej och välkommen!


----------



## lee (Jan 6, 2014)

Välkommen..


----------



## NewAndImprov (Jan 6, 2014)

Checking out The Name of the Game right now, very nice writing!


----------



## Phrosty (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey Robert,

welcome to the forum and friendly greetings from "down south". 

Cheers from Berlin
Philipp


----------



## synthic (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks all!!


----------

